# Asus X53K Win 7 Problem!



## Brunsi93 (7. März 2010)

Hallo

ich habe den Laptop meines Stiefvater Formatiert und anstatt
Windows Vista Windows 7 Ultimate drauf gespielt. Nun gibt es da 2 Kleine oder Groß Porbleme.
Das erst: Die Eingebaute Grafikkarte von ATI wird nicht er kannt zwar bekomme ich ein bild aber er zeigt die Grafikkarte also die ATI nicht unter Everst an. Ich habe auch schon versucht einen Treiber runter zu laden für die KArte allerdings wird dieser irgendwie nicht installiert.
Zweites Problem ist das Die Fn Tasten alle sammt nicht Funktionieren.
Könntet ihr mir villeicht sagen was da flasch gelaufen ist?

Laptop ist ein Asus Modell X53K
AMD 2x1,70GHz
2GB Arbeitsspeicher

Gruß Brunsi


----------



## Brunsi93 (7. März 2010)

niemand ne ahnung?


----------



## cann0nf0dder (8. März 2010)

entweder auf der asus seite den treiber runterladen oder nen beta treiber für die ati grafikkarte nutzen, der normale meckert auf notebooks das es angepasste für den grafikchip und das verbaute display geben würde und man sich an den hersteller wenden sollte, die ati beta treiber haben diese einschränkung nicht.

für touchpads und sondertaste brauch man soweit ich weiß ne entsprechende software, ka welche du benötigst ...


----------

